# URL in XSL



## mdoemli (13. Apr 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich übergebe in einer xsl eine url mit Parametern. Mein Problem ich weiß nicht wie ich die Parameter trennen kann?
Mit & klappt das ja nicht, und dann hab ich es mit & ausprobiert funktioniert auch nicht. Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?

Wenn ich mir auf Konsole linklevel und url ausgeben lasse, ist url = null und linklevel = 2  und der Wert der eigentlich in url stehen sollte.

URL:
...value="http://miramonte.homelinux.net/portal/RSS?linklevel=2&url=<xsl:value-of select="@url"/>"/<xsl:text disable-output-escaping="yes">&</xsl:text>


Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Apr 2005)

&amp;


----------



## mdoemli (13. Apr 2005)

Super klappt.


----------

